
25-year-old questions about a card game - victor_ronin
https://medium.com/@victor.ronin/25-year-old-questions-about-a-card-game-36f5ce4f97bf
======
masonic
How did you order the cards that you capture and place at the bottom of your
deck? That could have an effect on the game. For example, it seems to me that
you would maximize your chances by placing the cards in high to low order by
value at the bottom of your deck.

